# Electric non espresso grinder - advice please!



## philbee (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello. I'm looking for a good, consistent, stepped, electric grinder for aeropress, dripper and French press coffee. I have an Iberital for espresso (although currently using a Rok rather than a machine) but dialling it back and forth is tedious and makes no one happy. What should I get for the coarser grinds? We have a tiny kitchen so it needs to have a small footprint, and ideally not expensive. Thank you!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For a small footprint, non-espresso grinder the Cuisinart, Delonghi or Krups grinders that frequently appear here are okay

They are not as consistent as a good hand grinder but perfectly adequate for dripper and French press coffee


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

I use a Bodum Bistro grinder, which is way better at course settings than my Porlex Tall (it's had some good reviews in the US). The cheapest Baratza grinders are also supposed to be very good for coarser grinds if you can find one.


----------



## philbee (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you both. I've got a porlex actually, will recall it from loan and try that. I found it too faffy with espresso but a coarser grind would be quicker, wouldn't it? And failing that the ones you mention look suitable, Glenn. Not sure my budget can stretch to the Bodum!


----------

